# If u Write or Rewrite the INDIAN CONSTITUTION..Wat u do??



## Harivel (Apr 17, 2011)

_*EACH & EVERY PROBLEM IN COUNTRY IS HAVING LINK WITH POLITICS

which are Playing With Our Lives due to Mis Use of Constitutional Amendments...!

So,Why Shouldnt WE CHANGE OUR CONSTITUTION AS PER TO CONTEMPORARY

CONDITIONS ??
*
As a Indian & a Common Citizen of this WORLD ...

*What Will You Change,

What Will U ADD,

What Will U Subtract,

What Will U Divide,

What Will You Multiply
*
IF A CHANCE TO RE WRITE/MODIFY THE INDIAN CONSTITUTION IS GIVEN T YOU ...??

- Share Ur Views & Reasons For It!

Hope One day IT MAY HAPPEN_


----------



## RChandan (Apr 18, 2011)

Some changes I'd like:

- Introduce and bring to commonality the Capital punishment: in the form of a public electric chair, and public shootings.

- Any citizen found littering/dirtying public property would be shot instantly by the police, like an instant kill headshot in Unreal Tournament. No trial, no nothing, just an instant kill.

- Construct gas chambers and conduct regular and frequent mass genocides of groups of defaulters of the above.

- Remove all human rights of citizens which relate to questioning the goverment/police/army, and revoke all rights of all citizens to contest the government/police/army in any court/legal body.

- Introduce a stringent educational qualifications criteria for anyone getting into the political space.

- Hike the prices of every commodity so intensely high that the poor would eventually die out and perish, while the middle class would struggle.

- Increase taxes outrageously, to the extent that majority of the income would be rendered into the taxes, leaving little as the in-hand salary.

- With all the increased revenue and cash inflow, invest in luxurious and affluent infrastructure (social infrastructure).


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2011)

^^is your account haxxed ?


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Apr 18, 2011)

RChandan said:


> Some changes I'd like:
> 
> - Introduce and bring to commonality the Capital punishment: in the form of a public electric chair, and public shootings.
> 
> ...



The next HITLER in the making ??


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 18, 2011)

RChandan said:


> Some changes I'd like:
> 
> - Introduce and bring to commonality the Capital punishment: in the form of a public electric chair, and public shootings.
> 
> ...



*www.reboottherepublic.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/fascism-obvious.jpg


----------



## Krow (Apr 18, 2011)

RChandan said:


> Some changes I'd like:
> - Introduce and bring to commonality the Capital punishment: in the form of a public electric chair, and public shootings.


Have you been reading a lot about Mussolini?


> - Any citizen found littering/dirtying public property would be shot instantly by the police, like an instant kill headshot in Unreal Tournament. No trial, no nothing, just an instant kill.


By this logic, you should be shot instantly for posting anti-democratic stuff. Headshot - instant kill. 


> - Construct gas chambers and conduct regular and frequent mass genocides of groups of defaulters of the above.


Try spending some time outside, like a hilltop. Enjoy the serene beauty of the Himalayas. You need some therapy. And try not to read Hitler


> - Remove all human rights of citizens which relate to questioning the goverment/police/army, and revoke all rights of all citizens to contest the government/police/army in any court/legal body.


That would mean no forums, nowhere you can post your violent fantasies. And if forums were allowed, such posts would earn you an instant account deletion with life imprisonment free. 


> - Introduce a stringent educational qualifications criteria for anyone getting into the political space.


About 70% of our MPs have graduate degrees. IMHO that is enough. We don't need PhDs for governing people. Intellectuals have not been very successful in governing countries according to history.


> - Hike the prices of every commodity so intensely high that the poor would eventually die out and perish, while the middle class would struggle.


Sarcasm, at its best. 


> - Increase taxes outrageously, to the extent that majority of the income would be rendered into the taxes, leaving little as the in-hand salary. With all the increased revenue and cash inflow, invest in luxurious and affluent infrastructure (social infrastructure).


Wow, just wow. Luxurious infrastructure, but no life for anyone! Gold castles for termites?


----------



## Dangerous Dave (Apr 19, 2011)

RChandan said:


> Some changes I'd like:
> 
> - Introduce and bring to commonality the Capital punishment: in the form of a public electric chair, and public shootings.
> 
> ...



lolz this sounds funny


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

Nothing in the thread.

Guys, try to realize the start of troll-fest instead of fanning it more.

Close.


----------

